# Aran Knit Vest in Red Tweed



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This picture has been posted before but it bears posting again now that we are seemingly in the throes of pre-winter clothing knits. I love this design so much that I am making it again, longer and in chocolate brown (with a wool blend that's not so scratchy).


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful 
Wish I had the figure for it


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

At the time I knit this vest, way back when, I did have the figure for it. Now, I have quite a different figure - lol.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice vest


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

This looks very nice and warm. Like the colour too.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

wow thats awsome


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

This vest is beautiful. Excellent work. Love the color. Are you able to share the pattern? Thanks for posting.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

That is a very nice pattern! Great job!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gorgeous love the color


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nicely made.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Like the tweed! Very nice!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

beautiful and I love the length. Can you please PM me the
pattern? I have some alpaca that I would like to use
thank you


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this it looks lovely in red it will be nice to see it in chocolate


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Ohhh! Very nice!!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> Beautiful
> Wish I had the figure for it


Ya me to Knitstitchsue :|


----------



## mlschrenk (Sep 18, 2011)

Can you please provide the link to instructions? This is just what I've been looking for and you did a lovely job!


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

I would love the pattern too. It might actually give me a figure.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Oooooo pretty red vest. Looks great!


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! Hope you'll post a link for the pattern.

It looks so great on that manniquin... I'll have to wear it unbuttoned. sigh.


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Excellent job on the vest!  Could you share the name of the pattern for this vest?


----------



## carolynberro (Sep 4, 2011)

I think that is an absolutely lovely model. Do you know where I can find it ?? Thanks


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I would like to know the name of this pattern too! It's a classic!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful, if only I had that figure now, somehow everything has slipped!!! Would love the pattern though.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful job,would also like the pattern if you are sharing. Thanks


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Please share the pattern for your lovely vest. If you PM it to others, please include me. Carolyn


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just beautiful...love your color choice too.

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! for sharing! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·*


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful vest! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful classic and I love to do cables. Sure hope you do post pattern. That would be stuinning in any color and I like vests so that arms are free and chest is still warm. Very nice knitting.


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been looking for this pattern - but no luck yet.

Here's another cabled vest pattern free from Red Heart. Not Aran, but still pretty.

I'm still hoping the pattern for the red Aran vest will be posted!

Lenore


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

MrsB said:


> This picture has been posted before but it bears posting again now that we are seemingly in the throes of pre-winter clothing knits. I love this design so much that I am making it again, longer and in chocolate brown (with a wool blend that's not so scratchy).


If anyone received this pattern from MrsB the last time she posted it, would you please send it to me via pm? I'd really appreciate it. MrsB has told me she no longer has a copy of it. Not quite sure how she's going to make the chocolate one then, LOL! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

CarolZ said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > This picture has been posted before but it bears posting again now that we are seemingly in the throes of pre-winter clothing knits. I love this design so much that I am making it again, longer and in chocolate brown (with a wool blend that's not so scratchy).
> ...


I would love to have the pattern as well. Please PM me if you find a copy. Thank you!


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

I, too, would very much like to find this pattern; looks perfect for fall/winter!
If anyone finds it, keep me in mind.. Tnx!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes include me in there if you come across the vest pattern. thank you.


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

I think we ALL want it!


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

I have found a free pattern that looks similar; fits a little looser. Berroco Free Pattern Luella www.berroco.com/190/190_luella.html it's knitted in cotton twist, but I think another yarn could be substituted.... What do you think?


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for that URL. It's a keeper as far as I'm concernred.

Robin in MA


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

Good! I think I'm going to give it a go..........


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

How divine.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

After my sister is done with the pattern I imagine I'll see it again, no telling how long from now. She's not a fast knitter and looking forward to the challenge of Aran knit cables, etc.


----------



## knitsel (Aug 13, 2011)

Love it. Could you PM the pattern to me...I've been looking for a vest exactly like that..beautiful job.

The Knitsel


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the pattern. Would you send it to me as well. I know a lot of us have asked for it. Hopefully, it won't be too much trouble. Thanks. Jackie


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

When I have access to the pattern again, I'll certainly let everyone know.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

MrsB said:


> When I have access to the pattern again, I'll certainly let everyone know.


Thank you so much MrsB!!!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D

As you can see, your vest made quite a hit with us! Love the color and cables. The fit looks so very flattering too. I can't wait till you are able to send it to me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, thank you MrsB.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

CarolZ said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > This picture has been posted before but it bears posting again now that we are seemingly in the throes of pre-winter clothing knits. I love this design so much that I am making it again, longer and in chocolate brown (with a wool blend that's not so scratchy).
> ...


Wow... this is rather snarky. We do get awful greedy when we want, want, WANT our free patterns. The polite thing for the dozen or so of you to have done would have been to ask where you might BUY your own copy of this pattern. Don't ask people to violate copyright by sending you copies of their patterns. If they are available free online, the poster will surely tell you.

And if she choses not to respond to your demands, let it go. Don't hang around stomping your feel and gnashing your teeth. Really, people, listen to yourselves!


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

I was not asking for copyright patterns. Didn't realize I was being snarky & greedy...Sorry that you feel that way. I think it's a compliment when someone asks for a pattern.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

This is the first time I have ever seen anyone get "snippy" with anyone on this forum. Sewbizgirl, I believe that 
MrsB who posted the vest is perfectly capable of telling others if she was uncomfortable with their requests or that it was a pattern she was unable to post because of copyright issues.


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.......I wish my figure was such that I could wear one like it.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

"MrsB has told me she no longer has a copy of it. Not quite sure how she's going to make the chocolate one then, LOL! Thanks in advance."

Snarky? You be the judge.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

MrsB said:


> "MrsB has told me she no longer has a copy of it. Not quite sure how she's going to make the chocolate one then, LOL! Thanks in advance."
> 
> Snarky? You be the judge.


Sure sounds like she was calling you a liar. Uncalled for.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Actually, I don't mind sharing but now that I am aware of copyright laws, I'm not comfortable with that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> CarolZ said:
> 
> 
> > MrsB said:
> ...


IF you really read it you would have realized that I was not being "snarky" whatever that is. I was meerly joking about it. I also added another posting stating how grateful I was that when/if she did get the pattern that I'd appreciate it if she sent it to me, as her vest made such a hit with everyone. Guess it's just the way some people perceive things.
Oh, and I did find the book after searching online, and I purchased it. Thank you very much for helping me out MrsB. I really appreciate your posting all of the information on the pattern as again - it's very lovely and I appreciate your talented knitting!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm really glad you were able to find a copy of that pattern as it's a wonderful design. Kuddos to whoever did design it. Perhaps you'd like to list your source so that everyone who has been asking about it, can also get a copy of it. 

Since it would have been a copyright violation to give the pattern out (which I was not aware of until recently), I would not have been comfortable with that. However, you found out more about the pattern than I was ever able to get. 

Which website did you find the pattern for sale? I know it was originally from Paton's in Canada, but that's all I was able to find out when I researched it for everyone else.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > "MrsB has told me she no longer has a copy of it. Not quite sure how she's going to make the chocolate one then, LOL! Thanks in advance."
> ...


And it sounds like you like to stir up the pot sewbizgirl! I wasn't calling her a liar. She could have been doing it by having the vest in front of her and figuring out how the pattern went. Anyway, I'm sorry if I offended anyone on this thread for having a "snarky" sense of humor. I will refrain in the future as none of you know me.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I'm really glad you were able to find a copy of that pattern as it's a wonderful design. Kuddos to whoever did design it. Perhaps you'd like to list your source so that everyone who has been asking about it, can also get a copy of it.
> 
> Since it would have been a copyright violation to give the pattern out (which I was not aware of until recently), I would not have been comfortable with that. However, you found out more about the pattern than I was ever able to get.
> 
> Which website did you find the pattern for sale? I know it was originally from Paton's in Canada, but that's all I was able to find out when I researched it for everyone else


I found it on VintagePatterns.com. I was unaware that a pattern couldn't be shared privately, I thought it just couldn't be posted publicly. Anyway, MrsB I again appologize if you took my comment as a dig to you. It wasn't meant to that way by any means.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Actually, I appreciated Sewbizgirl's comment as I am aware of copyright violations when it comes to commerical sewing patterns being used to make and resale items for profit. But, I wasn't aware of the knitting copyright laws. I've learned something new and I appreciate that. I think people can always share patterns - wouldn't we do that for our friends and relatives, after all? I just think it's all about the number of people who share. Of course, when you check a book out of the library, don't you copy favorite pattersn? Is that also acopyright issue, or only if you profit monetarily from it? I know that law school has couses specifically on coyright laws and that would be a great bit of knowledge to have, I think.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This pattern booklet is currently available on eBay:

This pattern is currently available of ebay at:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Patons-Irresistible-Arans-Knitting-Book-11-Designs-/200560684535


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This pattern booklet is currently available on eBay:

This pattern is currently available of ebay at:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Patons-Irresistible-Arans-Knitting-Book-11-Designs-/200560684535


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This pattern booklet is currently available on eBay:

This pattern is currently available on ebay at:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Patons-Irresistible-Arans-Knitting-Book-11-Designs-/200560684535


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This pattern is currently available of ebay at:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Patons-Irresistible-Arans-Knitting-Book-11-Designs-/200560684535


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

This is the link and my mistake, it wasn't Vintage Patterns, it was Vintage Knits.

http://www.vintageknits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=568


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That price is much cheaper than eBay, too. Score!


----------



## knitsel (Aug 13, 2011)

Mrs. B

Thank you very much for the info on the red vest. Will try to get the booklet for my collection.

From the Great Northeast ,

The Knitsel


----------



## Pat Hurley (Sep 24, 2011)

Good morning from Virginia...wonderful vest, true classic!! Could you please tell me where I could find/buy the pattern? I would appreciate it. Thank you,pat


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.vintageknits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=568

Pattern#3 in the booklet


----------



## Pat Hurley (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you , I went to thelink you sent and the picture said its sold out. I will try amazon.com and see if I can get it there...but if not can you suggest another place I can find the pattern? Thanks again


----------



## Pat Hurley (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you again, I did find it at Amazon ( there are 2 left it says) but it wasn't 3.99 unfortunately ...that's ok, something i can make again and again....now that daughter is spinning fibers we have soooo much yarn at our house !!haha Have a happy day everyone


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

MrsB said:


> That price is much cheaper than eBay, too. Score!


It's sold out


----------



## mjpalmer (Feb 28, 2014)

Where can I obtain the instructions for the Red Tweed Aran Knit vest? Marilyn


----------



## Bettybartyzal (May 8, 2013)

Your vest is wonderful. Ifyou are able, I would also like the pattern. Thanks


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Love the vest. Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

knittingaddict said:


> Love the vest. Where can I get the pattern?


Amazon or eBay. Both have current listings.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

MrsB said:


> This pattern booklet is currently available on eBay:
> 
> This pattern is currently available of ebay at:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Patons-Irresistible-Arans-Knitting-Book-11-Designs-/200560684535


The listing has ended.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Etsy has it:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/182871769/patons-514-aran-style-irresistible-arans?utm_source=google&utm_medium=product_listing_promoted&utm_campaign=supplies_low&gclid=CjkKEQjw75CcBRCz2LiEs5OPsZoBEiQADgUma4hG69pSW7_z3fuk-R0355UR-3s5sFl7nyeEK36GcIjw_wcB

http://www.bonanza.com/items/like/109030331/514-Patons-Irresistible-Arans-Hand-Knits-11-Knitting-Patterns


----------



## velvetplus (Apr 29, 2015)

This is absolutely gorgeous...is it possible to get that pattern,is so..how


----------



## velvetplus (Apr 29, 2015)

This is absolutely gorgeous...is it possible to get that pattern,is so..how


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Granny8 said:


> Very nice. Can you share the pattern?


The pattern is a purchased pattern and therefore cannot be shared. You can find it here to purchase.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/221470111/patons-knitting-pattern-book-aran-style?ref=market


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

have you got the pattern or even the name and number of it


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Could you also tell us what color and yarn that is- such a rich and deep red with the cabling looks marvelous!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The pattern is out of print and I can't find my copy right now. However, here's a great resource for other fantastic Aran knit vests:






aran knit vest patterns - Bing images







www.bing.com


----------

